# Liste sämtlicher MMOs



## Masura1 (6. September 2012)

Nach langer Zeit kann ich nun endlich die neue "Version" der Liste Präsentieren. Sie sollte nun etwas Übersichtlicher gestaltet sein wie früher und ich würde mich auch weiterhin Freuen wenn ihr mir sagt was noch geändert bzw. Verbessert werden sollte.
Wie damals gillt auch sämtliche MMOs die man hier in Europa spielen kann und keine Browsergames werden hier geslistet.


Version: *3.04*
Letze Aktualisierung: 01.02.2019

Informationen über Änderungen und Neuerungen!
 


Spoiler



*2.01* Air Rivals hinzugefügt
*2.02* Raider Z wird eingestellt (30.August 13)
*2.03* Everquest Next hinzugefügt
*2.04* Scarlet Blade Ofiziell gestartet (0l.08.13)
*2.05* Firefall hinzugefügt
*2.06* Dofus Online hinzugefügt
*2.07* Wakfu Online hinzugefügt
*2.08* Final Fantasy 14 A Realm Reborn Ofiziell gestartet (27.08.13)
*2.10* Bezahlsystem von The Elders Scrolls und Wildstar bekannt gegeben
*2.11* Warhammer Online wird eingestellt (18.12.13)
*2.12* Carte Online wird eingestellt
*2.13* Hybrid MMOs Beschreibung aktualisiert
*2.14* Granado Espada Europe zur Vorschau hinzugefügt
*2.15* Ragnarok Online hinzugefügt
*2.16* Archlord wird eingestellt (01.01.14)
*2.17* Aura Kingdom hinzugefügt (Vorschau)
*2.18* Gunblade Saga wird eingestellt (31.12.2013)
*2.19* 9 Dragoons wurde eingetsellt
*2.20* Legend of Edda wurde eingestellt
*2.21* Real Soccer wurde eingestellt
*2.22* The Repopulation hinzugefügt (Vorschau)
*2.23* Vanguard: Saga of Heroes wird eingestellt (31.07.14)
*2.24* Camelot Unchained hinzugefügt (Vorschau)
*2.25* Gunz 2 hinzugefügt
*2.26* Golfstar wird eingestellt (24.02.14)
*2.27* Archlord 2 zur Vorschau hinzugefügt
*2.28* Allods Service zu Mail Ru übergegangen ( keine Seite vorhanden!)
*2.29* End of nations wurde eingestellt
*2.30* Swordsman hinzugefügt
*2.31* Cabal wurde eingestellt(Europa)
*2.32* Dragonica wurde eingestellt (30. April)
*2.33* Rumble Fighter wurde eingestellt
*2.34* Audition wurde eingestellt
*2.35* Neue Kategorie Hybrid Modell hinzugefügt
*2.36* Wildstar Online hinzugefügt
*2.37* Defiance nun F2P
*2.38* Age of Wulin zu Hybrid MMO verschoben
*2.39* Scarlet Blade wurde eingestellt (EU)
*2.40* Unschartetd Water
*2.41* Skyforge hinzugefügt (Vorschau)
*2.42* Swordsman gestartet (F2P MMO)
*2.43* Archlord 2 gestertet (F2P MMO)
*2.44* Aura Kingdom nun auch auf deutsch
*2.45* ArcheAge offiziel gestartet 19. Sep. (Hybrid MMO)
*2.46* Elite Dangerous hinzugefügt (Kauf MMO)
*2.47* Final Fantasy 11 deutsche Sprache eingestellt 
*2.48* Dofus nun mit optionalem Abo
*2.49* Wakfu nun mit optionalem Abo 
*2.50* Echo of Soul hinzugefügt (Vorschau)
*2.51* RF Online Europa eingestellt
*2.52* Navyfield 2 wurde eingestellt
*2.53* Hearthstone hinzugefügt (Strategie MMO)
*2.54* Heroes of the Storm (Vorschau)
*2.55* Overwatch hinzugefügt (Vorschau)
*2.56* The Elders Scrolls jetzt Buy2Play (17.März)
*2.57* Crowfall Online hinzugefügt (Vorschau)
*2.58* Echo of Soul ist gesteratet!
*2.59* Eden Eternal Europa eingestellt!
*2.60* Archlord 2 wird eingestellt (24. November) 
*2.61* Global Agenda wurde eingestellt
*2.62* Skyforge zu Gratis MMO verschoben 
*2.63* Black Desert zu Vorschau hinzugefügt
*2.64* Battlefiel Heroes wurde eingestellt
*2.65* Need for Speed World wurde eingestellt
*2.66* Asta Online zu Vorschau hinzugefügt
*2.67* Chronicles of Elyria zu Vorschau hinzugefügt
*2.68* King of Kings 3 wurde Eingestellt
*2.69* Wildstar nun Freetoplay
*2.70* Age of Wulin EU eingestellt
*2.71* Firefall wurde eingestellt (7.Juli) 
*2.72* Maestia Online wurde eingestellt
*2.73* Blade and Soul zu Hybrid MMO verschoben
*2.74* Black Desert zu Kauf MMO verschoben
*2.75* Heores of the Storm zu Strategie Spiele hinzugefügt
*2.76* Overwatch zu Strategie Spiele hinzugefügt
*2.77* Paladins Online hinzugefügt
*2.78* Otherland zu Gratis MMO hinzugefügt
*2.79* Everquest 2 Deutsch eingestellt (nur noch in Englisch)
*2.80* Grand Fantasia EU eingestellt
*2.81* Vindictus EU wurde eingestellt
*2.82* AutoClub Revulution wurde eingestellt (?)
*2.83* Dekaron Online wurde eingestellt
*2.84* Twin Saga zu Gratis MMO hinzugefügt
*2.85* The Secret World Legends zu Hybrid MMO hinzugefügt
*2.86* Master X Master zu Strategie hinzugefügt
*2.87* Revelation Online zu Gratis MMO hinzugefügt
*2.88* Albion Online zu Kauf MMO hinzugefügt (aktuell Grüner Paket benötigt)
*2.89* Riders of Icarus zu Gratis MMO hinzugefügt
*2.90* First Assault zu MMOFPS hinzugefügt
*2.91* Gigantic zu Strategie MMO hinzugefügt
*2.92* Zula zu MMOFPS hinzugefügt
*2.93* Battleborn zu Strategie MMO hinzugefügt
*2.94* Hazard Ops zu MMOFPS hinzugefügt
*2.95* Dark and Light zur Vorschau hinzugefügt
*2.96* The Elders Scrolls Legends zu Strategie MMO hinzugefügt
*2.97* Elsword Online zu Gratis MMO hinzugefügt
*2.98* Devilian zu Hybrid MMO hinzugefügt
*2.99* Paragon Online zu Strategie MMO hinzugefügt
*3.00* Warface Online zu MMOFPS hinzugefügt
*3.01* Armored Warfare zu Strategie MMO hinzugefügt
*3.02* World of Warcraft nach Hybrid Bezahlmodell verschoben, ArcheAge nach "Kauf MMOs" verschoben.
*3.03* ArcheAge nach Hybrid Bezahlmodell verschoben.


*3.04* Villagers & Heroes hinzugefügt; Entfernt: Wildstar Online, Gigantic Online, Air Rivals, Master X Master, Granado Espada Europe, War of the Immortals, Silkroad R, Jade Dynasty, Devilian Online
 
Informationen über Änderungen und Neuerungen!
 
*Deutschsprachige MMOs*


*Abo Bezahlmodell (Abo Gebühren fallen an) *

*Final Fantasy 14 A Realm Reborn*
Fantasy
http://de.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodestone/


*Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Abo durch Geld oder Ingame Währung erhältlich) + Kauf des Spiels*

*EvE Online *
Sci-Fi Sandbox
http://www.eveonline.com/de/

*World of Warcraft*
Fantasy
https://worldofwarcraft.com/de-de/

 
*Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Optionales Abo und Cash Shop)*

*Aion*
Fantasy
http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/website/

*Age of Conan *
Fantasy (FSK 18)
http://www.ageofconan.com/de/home

*ArcheAge Online*
Sandbox und Themenpark Elemente
http://www.trionworlds.com/archeage/de/
 
*Blade and Soul*
Martial Arts
http://www.bladeandsoul.com/de/

*DC Universe*
Superhelden
http://www.dcuniverseonline.com/
 
*Dofus Online*
Fantasy
http://www.dofus.com/de

*Herr der Ringe Online*
Fantasy
http://www.lotro.com/de

*Ragnarok Online*
Anime
http://www.ragnarokeurope.com/?lang=de

*Rift*
Fantasy
http://www.riftgame.com/de/
 
*Ryzom Online*
Sci-Fi/Fantasy
http://www.ryzom.de/de/

*Star Wars: The Old Republic*
Sci-Fi
http://www.swtor.com/de/

*Tera*
Fantasy
http://tera-europe.com/de/home.htm
 
*The Secret World Legends*
Mystery in unserer Zeit (FSK 16)
https://secretworldlegends.com/#home
 
*Wakfu Online*
Fantasy
http://www.wakfu.com/de/mmorpg
  
*Wizard 101*
Manga/Kinder
http://www.wizard101.de/
 
 
*Kauf MMOs (Spiele die gekauft werden müssen und Cash Shop oder optionales Abo)*
 
*Albion Online *
Sandbox 
https://albiononline.com/de/home
 
*Black Desert*
Fantasy
http://www.blackdesertonline.com/
 
*Elite: Dangerous*
Weltraum First Person, Sandbox 
https://www.elitedangerous.com/
 
*Guild Wars*
Fantasy
http://www.guildwars.com/de/

*Guild Wars 2 *
Fantasy
http://www.guildwars2.com/de/
 
*The Elders Scrolls Online Tamriel **Unlimited*
Fantasy
http://elderscrollsonline.com/de/


*Gratis MMOs (Wird mittels Cash Shop finanziert)*

*4 Story*
Fantasy PvP
http://www.4story.de/

*Allods*
Sci-Fi/Fantasy
http://de.allods.com/

*Atlantica*
Fantasy Strategie
http://at.valofe.com/

*Aura Kingdom*
Anime
http://de.aurakingdom.aeriagames.com/

*Dragons Prophet*
Fantasy
http://www.dragonspropheteurope.com/de/

*Defiance Online*
RPG Shooter (FSK 18)
http://defiance.com/de/
 
*Dragon Nest EU*
Manga
http://dragonnest.eu/
 
*Echo of Soul*
Fantasy
http://www.echoofsoul.de/
 
*Elsword Online*
Anime Sidescroller
https://de.elsword.gameforge.com/landing
 
*Fiesta Online*
Manga
http://fiesta-online.gamigo.de/
 
*Florensia*
Manga
http://www.florensia-online.com/

*Flyff*
Manga
http://de.flyff.webzen.com/landing/

*Forsaken World*
Fantasy
https://www.arcgames.com/de/games/forsaken-world

*Last Chaos*
Fantasy
http://lastchaos.gamigo.de/

*Loong Online*
Martial Arts
http://loong.gamigo.com/de/

*Metin 2*
Asia PvP
http://www.metin2.de/

*Neverwinter Online*
Fantasy
https://www.arcgames.com/de/games/neverwinter

*Nostale *
Manga
http://www.nostale.de/
 
*Otherland *
Sci-Fi
https://store.steampowered.com/app/376310/Otherland_MMO/

*Perfect World International*
Fantasy
https://www.arcgames.com/de/games/pwi

*Rappelz*
Fantasy
http://de.rappelz.webzen.com/landing/

*Regnum Online*
Fantasy RvR/PvP
http://regnum.gamigo.de/
 
*Revelation Online*
Fantasy
https://ro.my.com/de/about
 
*Riders of Icarus*
Fantasy
http://icarus.nexon.net/de
 
*Runes of Magic*
Fantasy
http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/home.html

*Shaiya*
Fantasy/PvP (FSK 16)
http://de.shaiya.aeriagames.com/
 
*Skyforge*
Sci-Fi/Fantasy
http://sf.my.com/#top

*Silkroad *
Fantasy
http://www.joymax.com/silkroad/

*Spiral Knights*
Fantasy
http://www.spiralknights.com/

*Star Trek Online*
Sci-Fi
http://sto.de.perfectworld.eu/

*Swordsman*
Martial Arts
http://www.arcgames.com/de/splash/swm
 
*Twin Saga*
Anime
http://de.twinsaga.aeriagames.com/
 
*Villagers & Heroes*
Fantasy
https://www.villagersandheroes.com
Wird mittels Cash Shop finanziert

*Vorschau *
 
*Camelot Unchained *
Fantasy
Release: unbekannt
Bezahlmodell: Unbekannt
Sprache: Deutsch und Englisch
http://camelotunchained.com/de/
 
*Chronicles of Elyria *
Fantasy
Release: Unbekannt
Bezahlmodell: Unbekannt
Sprache: Unbekannt
https://chroniclesofelyria.com/
 
*Crowfall Online*
Fantasy
Release: Unbekannt
Bezahlmodell: Unbekannt
Sprache: Deutsch und Englisch
http://crowfall.com/#/
 
*Dark and Light *
Fantasy
Release: Unbekannt
Bezahlmodell: Unbekannt
Sprache: Unbekannt
https://www.playdnl.com/
 
*The Repopulation*
Sci-Fi
Bezahlmodell: Unbekannt
Release: Unbekannt
Englisch
https://www.therepopulation.com/


*Gratis MMOFPS (Wird mittels Cash Shop finanziert)*
 
*APB Reloaded (FSK 18)*
http://www.gamersfirst.com/apb/

*Blacklight Retribution*
http://bl.de.perfectworld.eu/

*Crossfire*
http://crossfire.gamerage.com/de
 
*First Assault / Ghost in the Shell *
http://firstassault.nexon.net/de/microsite/renewal

*Ghost Recon Online*
http://ghost-recon.ubi.com/ghost-recon-online/de-DE/home/index.aspx
 
*Hazard OPS*
http://www.hazardops.com/de/hq/

*Micro Volts*
http://www.microvolts.com/de/

*PlanetSide 2 *
http://planetside2.de/

*S4 League*
http://s4.de.alaplaya.net/

*Tribes:Ascend Online*
http://www.tribesascend.com/
 
*Warface Online*
https://wf.my.com/de/
 
*WolfTeam*
http://de.wolfteam.aeriagames.com/
 
*Zula Online*
https://de.idcgames.com/zula/
 
 
*Gratis Strategie und Battle MMO (Wird mittels Cash Shop finanziert)*
 
*Armored Warfare*
https://aw.my.com/de
 
*Battleborn Online*
https://battleborn.com/de/free/

*DOTA 2*
MOBA
http://de.dota2.com/
  
*Heroes of the Storm *
MOBA
http://eu.battle.net/heroes/de/
 
*Hearthstone :Heroes of Warcraft*
Trading Card Game
http://eu.battle.net/hearthstone/de/

*League of Legends*
MOBA
http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/de
 
*Overwatch*
http://eu.battle.net/overwatch/de/
 
*Paladins Online*
https://www.paladins.com/
 
*Paragon Online*
MOBA
https://www.epicgames.com/paragon/de/home
 
*Smite*
MOBA
http://www.hirezstudios.com/smite
 
*The Elders Scrolls Online Legends*
Trading Card Game
https://legends.bethesda.net/?locale=de

*War Thunder*
http://warthunder.com/de

*World of Tanks*
http://worldoftanks.eu/

*World of Warplanes*
http://worldofwarplanes.eu

*World of Wareships*
http://worldofwarships.com/



*Englischsprachige MMOs*


*Abo Bezahlmodell (Abo Gebühren fallen an)*

*Dark Age of Camelot*
Fantasy PvP
http://darkageofcamelot.com/

*Darkfall Online *
Fantasy Sandbox
https://www.darkfallriseofagon.com/
 
*Final Fantasy 11*
Fantasy
http://www.playonline.com/ff11de/index.shtml

*Ultima Online*
Fantasy Sandbox
http://www.uoherald.com/

*Wurm Online*
Fantasy Sandbox
http://www.wurmonline.com/

*Xyson Online*
Fantasy Sandbox
http://www.xsyon.com/content.php


*Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Abo Gebühren + Cash Shop*)

*Everquest*
Fantasy
http://www.everquest.com/
 
*Everquest 2*
Fantasy
http://www.everquest2.com/

*Mortal Online*
Fantasy Sandbox
http://www.mortalonline.com/


*Gratis MMOs (Wird mittels Cash Shop finanziert*
 
*Continent of the Ninth*
Fantasy
http://c9.webzen.com/main
 
*Lineage 2 *
Fantasy PvP
http://lineage2.eu/de/
 
*Mapple Story*
Sidescroller
http://maplestory.nexon.net/landing/
First Assault / Ghost in the Shell


----------



## FarinHH (7. September 2012)

Moin,

schöne Übersicht - klasse Arbeit von dir!
Ein gutes MMO hast du noch vergessen (und für viele Unbekannt) sowie ein Klassiker.
Und zwar als erstes VANGUARD - SAGA OF HEROES (inoffizieller EQII nachfolger). (Vorher Abo, nun F2P mit ABO Option - gleiche Modell wie EQII).


Website: www.vanguardthegame.com 

Dazu der Klassiker

Ragnarok F2P oder ABO (Duales System):

EU Server & Anbieter (fRO):
www.ragnarokeurope.com

WORLD Server & Anbieter (iRO):
www.ragnarokonline.com 


Beste Grüsse und ein schönes WE !


----------



## spectrumizer (7. September 2012)

- Ultima Online
- Darkfall Online
- Mortal Online
- Xsyon
- Wurm Online
... fehlen (unter anderem).

Sind alles Sandbox MMOs.

UO ist zwar steinalt, aber immernoch ungeschlagen in Sachen Vielfalt und Möglichkeiten.

DFO und MO sind moderne 3D Games und haben den Fokus hauptsächlich auf PvP, Clan- und Gildenkriege, sind zudem noch FPS-Style MMOs mit Free-For-All-Open World-Full Loot-PvP. Keine BGs, keinerlei Instanzierungen, etc.

Über Xsyon kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe es damals nur kurz gespielt. Aber es hat auch ein Free-Aim-Kampfsystem, offene Welt, offenes PvP, "Terraforming" (Spieler können Landschaft verändern). Über Wurm kann ich leider auch nicht viel sagen, ausser, dass es ebenfalls eine riesige offene Welt ist, Spieler das Terrain ebenfalls ändern können und es wohl auch ein offenes Full-Loot-PvP-System gibt. Aber von dem, was ich aus Videos gesehen habe, muss die Steuerung, das Handling des Charakters und die Bedienung wohl extrem bescheuert sein ...


----------



## DeAm0n24 (7. September 2012)

Sehr schöne Liste,
hab ich DAoC und Warhammer übersehen oder stehn die nicht drin? Immerhin laufen beide Spiele noch immer.

http://darkageofcamelot.com/ 

http://ageofreckoning.warhammeronline.com/

Mfg


----------



## Masura1 (7. September 2012)

vielen dank an beide habe ich natürlich gleich alles hinzugefügt

und ich wusste gar nicht das es Ragnarok immer noch in Europa spielbar ist dachte immer das lief nur noch in der USA.

Edit: 

danke auch dir habe beide Siele und Wrath of Heores hinzugefügt obwohl Dark Age of Camelot ja nur noch die US Version wäre nicht?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. September 2012)

TF2 ist KEIN MMO. Es ist ein Multiplayer Shooter und hat nichts mit MMOs am Hut.


----------



## Korgor (1. Dezember 2012)

(Durch die Suche nicht gefunden) Es fehlen: 

Defiance Shooter

Cabal 2

AIKA

Battle of the Immortals

Canaan

Elsword

Dragon Nest Sea

Elements of War - Momentan noch keine Seite vorhanden, aber: Gamigo-Preview


----------



## Masura1 (1. Dezember 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> (Durch die Suche nicht gefunden) Es fehlen:
> 
> Defiance Shooter
> 
> ...


ok danke dir 
also Cabal 2, Defiance Online und Dragon Nest Europe habe ich hinzugefügt. Elsword hatte ich schon in der Liste, das haste wohl irgndwie übersehen. Canaan Online habe ich weggelassen da es sich um ein Browsergame handelt. Aika Onlinew und Battle of Immortales weil es nur eine US Version gibt.


----------



## Ympker (19. Dezember 2012)

Gute liste aber adde mal Tibia.com oldschool <3


----------



## Masura1 (11. Januar 2013)

Ok habe ich hinzugefügt


----------



## Sikes (12. Februar 2013)

TERA - nun F2P

Star Conflict - Strategiespiel a la World of Tanks... nur im Weltall (Open Beta) (Englisch + Deutsch (nur zum Teil übersetzt, im Launcher einstellbar))

Ragnarok Online 2 - Fortsetzung von RO2 (Open Beta) (Englisch)

Heroes of Newerth - MOBA a la LoL/DotA

Bloodline Champions - MOBA (Deutsch)

Hellgate:Global - Hack and Slay Shooter


----------



## Knallfix (13. Februar 2013)

Hmm,
WW2 Online läuft auch immer noch, seit Ewigkeiten fürs Zeitalter des Netzes eigentlich *g
Mittlerweile f2p
http://www.battlegroundeurope.com/


----------



## Masura1 (1. Juni 2013)

so habe die Liste nach langer Zeit wieder einmal aktuallisiert.

Momentan arbeite ich an der Version 2.0 damit sie etwas Übersichtlicher Gestaltet ist. 

Was würde euch an der Liste noch Fehlen bzw. was würdet ihr anders haben wollen daran?


----------



## Korgor (2. Juni 2013)

Nach dem Alphabet geordnet


----------



## Masura1 (14. Juli 2013)

nun ist es endlich so weit und ich kann euch meine neue Überarbeitete Liste vorweisen. Wenn ihr Fehler, VErbesserungsvorschläge, Ergänzugen habt bitte melden.


----------



## MadMike1968 (4. Juni 2014)

Uncharted Waters
MMORPG englisch F2P
http://uwo.ogplanet.com/en/main.og
Piraten/Seefahrt 16.Jhd


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Juni 2014)

Wird Zeit für ne neue Kategorie. EvE Online und Wildstar sind beide mit ingamewährung und/oder Abo finanzierbar.


----------



## Masura1 (8. Juni 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für ne neue Kategorie. EvE Online und Wildstar sind beide mit ingamewährung und/oder Abo finanzierbar.



Danke für den Hinweis habe es wieder überarbeitet und eine neue Kategorie hinzugefügt


----------



## Aaryon01 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich vermisse dieses hier bei den Vorankündigenugen:

http://sf.my.com/

...falls ich nichts überlesen habe...


----------



## MadMike1968 (9. Juni 2014)

Hattest Du meinen Post überlesen oder brauchst du mehr Infos über Uncharted Waters?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Masura1 (18. Juni 2014)

MadMike1968 schrieb:


> Hattest Du meinen Post überlesen oder brauchst du mehr Infos über Uncharted Waters?
> 
> Gruß
> Mike



jap habs wirklich totall übersehen sorry. Wurde hinzugefügt


Skyforge habe ich auch mal hinzugefügt und auch ne Frage ob es schon bekannt ist welche Sprachen es alles rauskommen sollte


----------



## Aaryon01 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich denke mal, eine deutsche Version wird noch folgen zu Skyforge. Im offiziellen FAQ steht zumindest dies:


 

Zurzeit gibt es Skyforge auf Russisch und Englisch. In Zukunft sind eine deutsche, eine französische und eine spanische Version geplant. Sollte es zur Unterstützung weiterer Sprachen kommen, werden wir das selbstverständlich ankündigen.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn wir schon beim Updaten sind. Im Dezember 2014 ist "Elite: Dangerous" erschienen.

 

- Buy-To-Play (einmal kaufen, spielen, keine Abokosten)

 

- First Person SciFi-Sandbox im Weltraum

- komplett erkund- und bereisbare Milchstraßen-Galaxie

- Politik, Expansion und Wirtschaft durch Spieler beeinflussbar

- verschiedene fliegbare Schiffe (Jäger, Handelsschiffe, Transporter, ... more to come)

- Keine Klassen, keine Rollen

- Sei Händler, Miner, Kopfgeldjäger oder Entdecker, was oder wann immer du willst

 

Kommende Features:

- Planetare Landung (omg omg )

- Mehr Schiffe (zZt sind glaube nur 6 oder 7 von 25+ verfügbar)

- Begehbare Raumstationen

- etc.


----------



## Masura1 (21. Februar 2015)

Wenn wir schon beim Updaten sind. Im Dezember 2014 ist "Elite: Dangerous" erschienen.

 

- Buy-To-Play (einmal kaufen, spielen, keine Abokosten)

 

- First Person SciFi-Sandbox im Weltraum

- komplett erkund- und bereisbare Milchstraßen-Galaxie

- Politik, Expansion und Wirtschaft durch Spieler beeinflussbar

- verschiedene fliegbare Schiffe (Jäger, Handelsschiffe, Transporter, ... more to come)

- Keine Klassen, keine Rollen

- Sei Händler, Miner, Kopfgeldjäger oder Entdecker, was oder wann immer du willst

 

 

 

Spectrumizer:

ok Danke für die Info.

Habe das Spiel hinzugefügt!

 

All:

So habe nun nach langer Zeit wieder meine Liste aktualisiert und einiges neues kam und auch einige mussten gehen!


----------



## Masura1 (26. Juli 2017)

Nach langer Zeit habe ich die Liste wieder aktualisiert, aufgeräumt und aktualisiert!


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2017)

Super  Danke!


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juli 2017)

Der Link zu Elite Dangerous geht nicht (mehr). Einfach das "de." entfernen und durch "www." ersetzen. Also -> https://www.elitedangerous.com/


----------



## Masura1 (27. Juli 2017)

Der Link zu Elite Dangerous geht nicht (mehr). Einfach das "de." entfernen und durch "www." ersetzen. Also -> https://www.elitedangerous.com/

 

Danke für den Hinweis Link habe ich ausgebessert. 

 

Habe noch ein paar Spiele hinzugefügt und weitere Links ausgebessert!


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juli 2017)

Danke.


----------



## Masura1 (6. April 2018)

Guten Tag nach langem wollte ich mal wieder meine Liste aktualisieren finde aber keinen Beitrag Bearbeiten Button mehr. Bin ich zu blöd oder ist diese Funktion nicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2018)

Wir mussten die Bearbeitungszeiten leider einschränken, weil diverse Scammer/Spammer ihre Beiträge nachträglich mit Links versehen hatten.

Du kannst gern einen neuen Thread aufmachen oder die neue Liste einem Moderator oder mir schicken, zum Eintragen. 

 

Gruß

ZAM


----------



## KrasotaArygos (12. Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso World of Warcraft in den Listen immer noch ganz oben unter der Rubrik "*Abo Bezahlmodell (Abo Gebühren fallen an) " *gelistet wird, denn ist schlicht nicht korrekt und sollte in die Liste* "**Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Abo durch Geld oder Ingame Währung erhältlich)+ Kauf des Spiels* aufgenommen werden.

World of Warcraft MUSS nach wie vor als Spiel gekauft werden. Ebenso ist ein Abo durch Geld oder Ingamewährung möglich.


Weiterhin wäre dann ArcheAge in der falschen Rubrik. Denn das Spiel hat auch als Grundprinzip ein Abomodel, kann aber wie WoW auch per Ingamewährung finanziert werden. Wer das Abo nicht abschließt, bekommt wie in WoW eben nur einen TEil des SPiels zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso World of Warcraft in den Listen immer noch ganz oben unter der Rubrik "*Abo Bezahlmodell (Abo Gebühren fallen an) " *gelistet wird, denn ist schlicht nicht korrekt und sollte in die Liste* "**Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Abo durch Geld oder Ingame Währung erhältlich)+ Kauf des Spiels* aufgenommen werden.
> [...]


 


 

Letze Aktualisierung: 05.08.2017


 

 

Deswegen :^)


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Januar 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso World of Warcraft in den Listen immer noch ganz oben unter der Rubrik "*Abo Bezahlmodell (Abo Gebühren fallen an) " *gelistet wird, denn ist schlicht nicht korrekt und sollte in die Liste* "**Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Abo durch Geld oder Ingame Währung erhältlich)+ Kauf des Spiels* aufgenommen werden.


Und deswegen:


ZAM schrieb:


> Wir mussten die Bearbeitungszeiten leider einschränken, weil diverse Scammer/Spammer ihre Beiträge nachträglich mit Links versehen hatten.


Ich habe WoW und ArcheAge aber mal verschoben. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (23. Januar 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und deswegen:
> 
> Ich habe WoW und ArcheAge aber mal verschoben. Danke für den Hinweis.


Danke fürs Bearbeiten. Das Spiel ist dennoch in der falschen Liste gerutscht. 

Ist in: *Kauf MMOs (Spiele die gekauft werden müssen und Cash Shop oder optionales Abo)*
-> man muss es nicht kaufen, man muss nur ein Abo abschließen, um es vollständig spielen zu können.

-> je nachdem in welche Liste es nun rutschen sollte, die Liste wird Alphabetisch aufgelistet, wieso also das Spiel mit A am Ende?

*-> Tipp: **Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Optionales Abo und Cash Shop) *
-> wieso wird das mit dem Cash-Shop eigentlich nicht bei WoW erwähnt? In ArcheAge gibt es nichts spielentscheidendes, was man sich nicht auch selbst erspielen könnte, Diverse Güter sind stark begrenzt (1x im Monat) sodass selbst der langsamste Spieler es jeden Monat erspielen könnte)

-> *Vorschlag ArcheAge einfach unter*: Hybrid Bezahlmodell (Abo durch Geld oder Ingame Währung erhältlich) *aufführen*.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2019)

Alles klar. Habe es entsprechend verschoben.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (24. Januar 2019)

Danke.


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen in der Liste aufgeräumt.

Entfernt: Wildstar Online, Gigantic Online, Air Rivals, Master X Master, Granado Espada Europe, War of the Immortals, Silkroad R, Jade Dynasty, Devilian Online


----------



## KrasotaArygos (6. Februar 2019)

Waren bei Wildstar am Ende so wneige Spieler überig, dass es eingestellt wurde?


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Waren bei Wildstar am Ende so wneige Spieler überig, dass es eingestellt wurde?


 

Zumindest nicht genug Zahlungswillige - es war ja hinten raus F2P.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (6. Februar 2019)

Danke. 
Scheint so, als würde man das f2p in der Branche überschätzt zu haben. Finde ein Abomodel noch am sinnvollsten, was die Einnahmen angeht, gepaart mit einem rein kosmetischen Shop. 
Habt ihr von buffed eigentlich schon mehr Infos zum mmo von amazon? Irgendwie kommen da kaum Infos rüber.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2019)

Nope - bisher nichts.


----------

